# nremt first try!!



## bchasep (Nov 14, 2010)

hey well im taking the NREMT for the first time this coming tues! 

ive been studying all week and im kinda nervous but all my friends keep telling me ill be fine. i just recently graduated highschool soo im pretty young compared to most of the people in these forums. ive also been told to study in depth on just remembering ABC's and Shock, well thats mostly what i focused on, anyways... ahah  well wish me luck and ill post how i did after tues !!!


----------



## zombiemedic (Nov 15, 2010)

Good luck! Don't freak out - everyone thinks they failed it after


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 15, 2010)

Good luck! Mine didn't have a ton of shock questions mostly it was all ABCs like you were told. Another thing that popped up on mine pretty consistently was questions about the initial assessment. Like zombie said, everyone thinks they failed right afterwards. If the questions keep getting harder thats how you know your doing well! 

I'm taking my NREMT-I test in december and I'm feeling the pressure, I have to pass it and get all my paperwork in to the state EMS office before the end of the year otherwise my NV license will lapse then I have to pay the late fee and I'm too broke for that. So, I understand where your coming from on the excitement and nervousness.


----------



## bchasep (Nov 16, 2010)

well i just got back from taking it. I feel like there was a lot i knew, and there was a lot that i just didnt know what to put... the wording of some of the questions really confused me. owell, i hope i passed. Another thing was i kept getting asked a question like 5 different times throughout the test. It was confusing me. I also stopped at 122 soo i dont think thats a good sign either


----------



## C.T.E.M.R. (Nov 17, 2010)

Hey dont worry about being young. Use that as an advantage, you can keep knowledge in and it will stick now. Good luck on passing


----------



## EMSrush (Nov 17, 2010)

Keep us posted- let us know how you did!


----------



## Cohn (Nov 17, 2010)

its not that hard...


----------



## VirginiaEMT (Nov 17, 2010)

I take mine Friday, but I'm told that it is much easier than the Virginia state exam. I hope that is the case as I smoked the state exam. I guess it's time to find out.


----------



## Cohn (Nov 17, 2010)

Just don't wait to long after finishing your EMT class.


----------



## VirginiaEMT (Nov 17, 2010)

thanks, it's been about 4 months.


----------



## bchasep (Nov 17, 2010)

I passed 

i was very suprised but after thinking about it, i deserved it, and worked hard for it .!

"Examination Scored 

Congratulations on successfully earning your national EMS certification.

Certification documents will be mailed to the address provided in your account profile by first class US Postal service within three business days.


National certification is not a license to practice. You should contact your state EMS office for information on licensing requirements. "

haha now what do i need to do to get a job?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 18, 2010)

Submit applications? Some companies require EVOC or CEVO training, ICS 100 and 200 and sometimes ITLS or something similar but I doubt it for a basic.


----------



## VirginiaEMT (Nov 18, 2010)

Here we go, NREMT-B National Registry test at 12:30 tomorrow.....


----------



## Chimpie (Nov 18, 2010)

VirginiaEMT said:


> Here we go, NREMT-B National Registry test at 12:30 tomorrow.....



Good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## anna (Nov 19, 2010)

Good luck


----------



## VirginiaEMT (Nov 19, 2010)

64 total questions, now for the wait


----------



## VirginiaEMT (Nov 19, 2010)

GOOD NEWS!!!! 64 question and I passed. Now if I only knew what my scor is..


----------



## Bubz628 (Nov 19, 2010)

Congrats! Haha yea I wish they would at least give you a score. Mine stopped at 65. I passed, but it would be nice to see how I did... <_<


----------



## VirginiaEMT (Nov 20, 2010)

Is there an actual score, or is it simply pass or fail?


----------

